# [SOLVED] Ethernet to USB



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi every one,

I just bought a new Ethernet to USB adopter,But it need Driver to be downloaded from web, I never done this, Can anyone point me to right direction on how to do this, like where to download to and how to activate it ?



Many Thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*



yankee786uk said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I just bought a new Ethernet to USB adopter,But it need Driver to be downloaded from web, I never done this, Can anyone point me to right direction on how to do this, like where to download to and how to activate it ?
> 
> Many Thanks


_G'Day yankee786uk, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

For us to be able to give you the correct advise here, you will need to post back with the Make and Model of this Ethernet to USB Adapter that you need to install.

Once we have this info, we can start to assist you.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hello Dave T.
First A BIG Thank U,FOR YOUR REPLY :

There is not much of information with this Adapter,But I'll take every think on 
down for ,it a link /act USB 10/100M Adapter,[ other numbers on it are under bbarcde,SS310940060, made in china,I given this web address,http:/drivermagic.com/p/nph-download.php?a=2258


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*



yankee786uk said:


> Hello Dave T.
> First A BIG Thank U,FOR YOUR REPLY :
> 
> There is not much of information with this Adapter,But I'll take every think on
> down for ,it a link /act USB 10/100M Adapter,[ other numbers on it are under bbarcde,SS310940060, made in china,I given this web address,http://drivermagic.com/p/nph-download.php?a=2258


_Hi again yankee786uk,

That link (now that I modified it) is an active one, so try it *here*. (Just click on the coloured link.)

All you need to do is go to the link shown on the web page; 'save' the file to your computer, at a location that is easily accessible, say, the Desktop.

Once downloaded, *Right* click on the icon and scan it with your anti virus program...when that's done and the file is 'clean'; *Right* click it again and select *Properties* > *Unblock* > *ok*.

Now open the file and install it. (This is BEFORE you physically install the adapter).

After you have installed the driver; turn off the computer; install the adapter, then, restart the computer.
Upon restart, the computer should 'discover' the new hardware and install it and its drivers.

The device should now be fully operational.

Post back with the results, and if you have any other queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,

Dave T._


----------



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi Dave,
After following the your instruction unblock, then ok, when you trie to open file, you get message open with,window cannot open file,and two options web and program from list ? followed your steps,:embarased window did not discover new hardware,


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi yankee786uk,

Can you tell me what the file extension is please?

It'll be XOXOX.doc or what ever.

Regards,

Dave T.


----------



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi Dave
its AEI_USB_LAN

Easyzip.Document

File type System Device Driver 

File: Extension ( sys ) Here what is happening when openup the file,you get dialogue box ,with coution, open with,click open with , new dialogue box opens in window you get two options ,use web which takes to to windows file Association and other one select the program from list, if click this one it takes you to list of programs on your computer example internet explorer


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi, if you're struggling, download the drivers from here....
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/triage/chet/drivers/
Scroll down the page and you will see the AEI USB Ethernet Adapter with the download on the right-hand side. (aei.zip)
It's a normal zip folder, so XP will unzip it for you.


----------



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi ahouandog777
Thanks I did as you said same problem it did not open, I get dailogue box ,it says open with, click on,another dailogue box opens windows in this one you get two choices-1)USE WEB TO FIND THE APPROPRIATE PROGRAM, it take you to WINDOW FILE association, 2) SELECT THE PROGRAM FROM LIST, it take you to your programs you have on your computer:regards yankee786uk


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

d/l winrar and associte it with that
http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar370.exe


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi,
Are you clicking on the sys file? Do not!

Once you download a ZIP file, you need to extract the files from it.
In XP, click on the Zip file. 
It should expand automatically. 
A file or folder with the same name (without the .zip extension) should appear. 
Pay attention to where this folder is located, and it's name.

When this folder contains files with extensions like sys and inf for example, then you must install your drivers manually.

To do this go into windows Control Panel> System> Hardware> Device Manager and locate your Ethernet Controller.
Right-click on it and choose to update the drivers.

You must now point windows to the folder which contains those inf and sys files and click on ok as it goes through the installation.


----------



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

:wave:Hi Dave, Sorry am late in replying to your wonderfull help you gave in sorting the problem with my new Ethernet to USB ,Good News,it's working,But donn't ask me how I did it,I think I couldn't had don it without your helpray:ManyThanks


chauffeur2 said:


> _G'Day yankee786uk, Welcome to TSF! :wave:
> 
> For us to be able to give you the correct advise here, you will need to post back with the Make and Model of this Ethernet to USB Adapter that you need to install.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankee786uk (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet to USB*

Hi Houndog777,:wave:
First of all I would like to Apologize ,for not getting back to you bit quicker ,I had problem with my INTERNET,I am trie to set up New Inernet Connection, with RANGEMAX NEXT WIRELESS-N ADSL2+MODEM ROUTER :Well thats another matter,

Back to ETHERNET to USB thing, The way you Explained,it was great help,its working I just followed your Instruction ray:Many Thanks. [ keep safe and look after your self ]


Houndog777 said:


> Hi,
> Are you clicking on the sys file? Do not!
> 
> Once you download a ZIP file, you need to extract the files from it.
> ...


----------

